# Squids - Check in



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Get that ordnance packed and shipped fellas.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This sounds ominous...and will be fun to watch.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Shipped earlier this week, might make it before Christmas....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ruh roh, Squids got their pop-guns out!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0082 1526 89
9405 5036 9930 0082 1526 65
9405 5036 9930 0082 1526 72


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

David thank you for getting the thread started this morning. I definitely needed some sleep 

So fellow Puff members as usual we are doing our monthly group bombing. However I warn everyone that this is not meant for one target. There are multiple targets and I assure you it is not one bombing group either. This one is special. It is a little delayed and we could not hit everyone that we wanted to. However when these start to land you will notice the theme of our chosen targets. The Squids as a whole felt it necessary to say thank you to these individuals and show our appreciation for what they do and what they have done. Not to mention the fact that the entire Puff community thanks you as well. Hope you all enjoy the destruction! 

More DCs to come!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like the calamari have gotten their tenticles in a bunch


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0082 3710 66
9405 5036 9930 0082 3710 97
9405 5036 9930 0082 3710 42

I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

skfr518 said:


> David thank you for getting the thread started this morning. I definitely needed some sleep
> 
> So fellow Puff members as usual we are doing our monthly group bombing. However I warn everyone that this is not meant for one target. There are multiple targets and I assure you it is not one bombing group either. This one is special. It is a little delayed and we could not hit everyone that we wanted to. However when these start to land you will notice the theme of our chosen targets. The Squids as a whole felt it necessary to say thank you to these individuals and show our appreciation for what they do and what they have done. Not to mention the fact that the entire Puff community thanks you as well. Hope you all enjoy the destruction!
> 
> More DCs to come!


Mods or troop support is my guess.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

in b4 carnage!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> David thank you for getting the thread started this morning. I definitely needed some sleep
> 
> So fellow Puff members as usual we are doing our monthly group bombing. However I warn everyone that this is not meant for one target. There are multiple targets and I assure you it is not one bombing group either. This one is special. It is a little delayed and we could not hit everyone that we wanted to. However when these start to land you will notice the theme of our chosen targets. The Squids as a whole felt it necessary to say thank you to these individuals and show our appreciation for what they do and what they have done. Not to mention the fact that the entire Puff community thanks you as well. Hope you all enjoy the destruction!
> 
> More DCs to come!


With what you said, this should be an awesome run...for squids that is...


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like its going to be a great bomb week! All this bomb talk is making me itch again, think I'll send a few out myself next week.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0082 3710 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0082 3710 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0082 3710 42
> 
> I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!


I was unaware that squids possessed an olfactory nerve.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I was unaware that squids possessed an olfactory nerve.


Or brains large enough to actually make the connection between a smell and knowing that it's napalm.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh, that's the way, uh-huh uh-huh,
I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh.
That's the way, uh-huh uh-huh,
I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well this should be fun to watch. subscribed and such


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

:blah:

9405 5036 9930 0081 xxxx xx

Or some such nonsense...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Oh, that's the way, uh-huh uh-huh,
> I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh.
> That's the way, uh-huh uh-huh,
> I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh.


that song is a "new release" in Canada, isn't it Craig


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes! All Squids Check In Immediately! You guys are having a scavenger hunt and the first item on the list is a SPINE! lol - rotf - lmao ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yes! All Squids Check In Immediately! You guys are having a scavenger hunt and the first item on the list is a SPINE! lol - rotf - lmao ound: ound: ound: ound:


and another testicleound:ound:ound:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

I love LOBster for dinner, with a little butter. YEAH !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see the little firecrackers explode


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's another:
0311 3260 0002 2226 0750


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Better late than never right? 

94*5 5036 9930 *083 4357 9*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Better late than never right?
> 
> 94*5 5036 9930 *083 4357 9*


Don't worry it'll still land before mine does LOL


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't worry it'll still land before mine does LOL


:lol: Probably...


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> Looks like its going to be a great bomb week! All this bomb talk is making me itch again, think I'll send a few out myself next week.


Oh, your response reminds me I still have a lot to learn about puff. 
Usually when I get an itch, I go see my Dr. and the stupid nosey health department makes me contact all my recent Partners. 
Sigh...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...firefighters-were-supposed-put-out-fires.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313722-man-oh-man-some-people-dont-play-fair.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313670-damn-squids.html


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work, fellas! :high5:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313747-dosidicus-gigas.html#post3629556


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I went AWOL. Have ordinance stuck in logistics and got captured by the enemy (work) but finally escaped. Will launch this week for sure. Ugh. Work is really interfering with the rest of my life!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313779-so-i-got-bombed-yesterday.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313784-veteran-bombing-run.html


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/313790-squid-attack.html#post3630275


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313792-damn-squids.html


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:doh: Mine got returned. Thanks crappy USPS website! Should go out again tomorrow or Thursday...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> :doh: Mine got returned. Thanks crappy USPS website! Should go out again tomorrow or Thursday...


LOL so I guess mine did land first woot woot LOL


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> LOL so I guess mine did land first woot woot LOL


Still no boom... This thing's spent more time in the system than some foster kids!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

uhhhhhh


pssssst! Hey buddy.....



9405 5036 9930 0097 7185 42

9405 5036 9930 0097 7998 86



Someone once said better late than never!!! lol. I got er dun.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:woohoo: I'm not last! :lol:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

mine landed but the recipient has been very busy lately. I got personal confirmation that it was received, just too busy to post.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

My package to Linda aka priorwomanmarine went to her old addy and she was not able to recover the package  sorry Linda


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I hear a rumble in the distance... :twisted:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:target: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314628-apparently-forever-2-weeks.html :target:


----------

